# Snow Plane Sled-Art Deco Styling



## stoney (Jul 10, 2019)

Just came home this afternoon with this Sno Plane sled. 53" long. Pretty cool. No damage with the patent number stamped on bottom. Dates from between 1933-1938. Thanks to @Freqman1 for info.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 10, 2019)

@Freqman1


----------



## catfish (Jul 10, 2019)

Very Cool


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2019)

I dig Skippy Sno-Planes. In case you missed it these have a third runner in the middle. They made these in three sizes--53", 42", & 36". Ray's is the large one. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 10, 2019)

You can tell it was constructed to handle even heavy duty use. Nothing flimsy about it!

Dave


----------

